
FAA to consider increasing Light Sport Aircraft weight limit to 3,600 pounds - gbacon
https://www.avweb.com/blogs/insider/LSA-Weight-Increase-Pop-the-Champagne-Cork-231643-1.html
======
natvert
So, as long as I'm in my drone, it's fine. If I fly FPV, though, woah hold on,
too dangerous!

